# Sixers summer league



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The following players have been confirmed to play:

Thaddeus Young, SF
Jason Smith, PF/C
Herbert Hill, PF/C
Jawann McClellan, SG/SF
Pat Carroll, SF
Callistus Eziukwu, PF/C


----------



## jsams (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet. I just bought season tickets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like Herbert Hill isn't on the team. They mentioned him in the first few reports but he's been removed. Here's the full roster.

Roster
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Yrs. Pro College 

31 Edin Bavcic F 6-10 230 R Bosnia 

11 Pat Carroll G 6-5 190 R St Joseph's 

51 Callistus Eziukwu C 6-10 220 R Grand Valley 

41 Sherman Gay F 6-7 195 R Loyola-Marymount 

18 Jamont Gordon G 6-4 225 R Mississippi State 

4 Junior Harrington G 6-4 190 3 Wingate 

17 Jawann McClellan G 6-4 204 R Arizona 

50 Jared Reiner C 6-11 245 2 Iowa Sioux Falls 

40 Dawan Robinson G 6-3 195 R Rhode Island 

14 Jason Smith F 7-0 240 1 Colorado State 

16 Marreese Speights F 6-10 245 R Florida 

21 Thaddeus Young F 6-8 220 1 Georgia Tech

I'm really excited to see Jamont Gordon on the summer league team. He's a guy who can flat out play. The negatives with him are his shaky jumper, and his handle but.. he's a big strong combo guard who is similar to Rodney Stuckey. He has a quick first step so he's hard to stop from penetrating in the lane. It should be fun seeing how he performs because if he plays well there will be an invite for him to camp.

Edin Bavcic is over again for summer league. Know what I say? Don't expect much. He can shoot, but he's slow and won't be confused for an athlete. You can really tell that he wants to get in the league, but he's simply not good enough.

Pat Carroll is known for his shooting, and Jawann McClellan is a good defensive player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Philadelphia
> 
> Thaddeus Young: 22 Points, 7-21 FG, 0-3 3FG, 8-12 FT, 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Steals, 4 Turnovers
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to see Thad and Gordon playing well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Games on right now on NBATV.

Thad looks more comfortable handling the rock, but it'll be interesting to see how it'll look once he's playing against better defenses.

Speights looks more active than I expected.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They were dead on about Jason Smith in that draftexpress right up. He simply doesn't finish out plays I don't know if that's because of conditioning or that it's just not in his game to go hard non-stop. Also he's prone to mental lapses on defense.

Gordon is looking good but you have to question some of his decision making. At the end of the first half there was 7.3 seconds which is "plenty of time", (c) Hubie Brown, to get the ball up the court instead he sprinted up and got a layup and a foul. He definitely has pro speed for a guy his size (6'4, 225) to be as quick as he is is simply amazing. His jumper needs a lot of work though but he's a player that the Sixers obviously like with the minutes he's receiving.

I feel bad for Edin Bavcic he obviously wants to make it to the NBA but he's simply not a very good player. He has a nice outside shot but he really is too slow for the NBA game.

Thad looks a lot more confident shooting the outside jumper and these aren't really wide open shots. Some looks have been with a defender pressed on him. He still needs work offensively though.

Oh.. and I never want to see Marresse Speights trying to take the ball up the court again. He probably has the worst handle I've seen of just about any big man ever.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Game is on right now Vs the Wizards so they're facing legit size.

Speights and Jason Smith are really finding their stroke. Marreese's baseline jumper is almost automatic. Having these two as well as Brand who are capable of hitting the jumper provides another dimension to the team (and should help floor spacing).

While Smith has been great from the floor (only one miss so far) he's looking awful on defense. Too often Smith finds himself falling for pump fakes and leaves his feet. I think someone needs to remind him he's 6'11 and has a long reach he should stay at home and raise his arms to effect the shot. He already has four fouls and we aren't even out of the first quarter.

Pat Carroll is really going to get a chance to prove himself. If he can hit the open perimeter shots he could find himself making the minimum and having a spot on the team. He's small (6'4) and isn't much of a defender but his range could help.

Junior Harrington is solid but is a stop gap type player in the mold of Kevin Ollie.

Thaddeus Young looks more comfortable creating shots for others which is definitely a good sign.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I watched the game yesterday and am Tivo'ing the one today. Thad looked leaps and bounds(no pun intended) above the rest of the people out there. Things got somewhat sloppy ,even for a summerleague game,when he tried to get overly fancy with his dribble on the perimeter. It does look like he doesn't have any difficulty creating his own shot however. Does he ALWAYS go left thought?

Marrese looked servicable. He finishes under the hoop and rebounds which is really all you can ask from a young big guy. I'm betting he sees Shav type minutes in his 1st season.

I'm not sold on Gordon personally.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, Thad's dribble moves are primarily to the left and I'm not really surprised with his being left handed. I don't expect him to be more versatile in that area until going into his third season.

He's struggling tonight but I'm not going to read too much into it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's a review from the Washington game courtesy of draftexpress:



> Philadelphia
> 
> Jason Smith: 24 Points, 9-14 FG, 6-6 FT, 11 Rebounds, 1 Assist, 1 Steal, 3 Turnovers, 7 Fouls
> 
> ...


LINK

I missed last night's game so I have no idea how that went.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn looks like Gordo wont be playing in the league next year


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He'll probably be in the league. He has played well enough that someone, hopefully the Sixers, gives him a contract. It wouldn't hurt to have him work on his PG skills and shooting down in the D-League for a season though.


----------

